# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Մեծ Պահք

## Monk

Այսօր Բուն Բարեկենդանն է, իսկ վաղը` փետրվարի 4-ից կսկսվի Մեծ Պահքը, որը, ներառելով նաև Ավագ Շաբաթը, կտևի մինչև մարտի 23-ը` Ս. Զատիկ: 

Եկեղեցական տոնացույցի համաձայն տարին բաժանվում է տոնական և պահոց օրերի: Պահոց 158 օրերի մեծ մասը կարճատև պահքեր են` օրապահքեր (չորեքշաբթի և ուրբաթ օրերը` ի հիշատակ Հիսուս Քրիստոսի մատնության և չարչարանքների) և շաբաթապահքեր, իսկ առավել ժողովրդականություն վայելող և ամենաերկարատև պահքը Մեծ կամ Քառասնորդական պահքն է: Ինչ է պահքը? Առաջին իմաստով այն կամավոր ինքնազրկումն ու զսպվածությունն է սննդի նկատմամբ: Եկեղեցական ավանդության համաձայն` երեք տեսակի պահքեր գոյություն ունեն: Առաջինը սովորական պահքն է` կենդանական ծագում ունեցող սննդից (բացառությամբ մեղրի) և ոգելից խմիչքներից հրաժարումը: Երկրորդը սրբապահքն է` հրաժարումը նաև բուսական ծագման, սակայն ճոխ ու համադամ ուտելիքներից` ընդհուպ մինչև սոսկ աղուհացով սնվելը (Մեծ պահքի շրջանը կոչվում է նաև Աղուհացից շրջան): Երրորդը ծոմն է` միառժամանակ ընդհանրապես հրաժարումը սննդից և անգամ ջրից:
Իհարկե, կարելի է նկատի առնել պահքի օգտակարությունը նաև բժշկական տեսակետից, հատկապես Մեծի պահոց շրջանում, քանի որ գարնանամուտն առանց ճարպային, կենդանական սննդի անցկացնելը դրական ազդեցություն է ունենում օրգանիզմի վրա: Սակայն սխալ է այն մտայնությունը, թե պահքը սոսկ դիետա է` նիհարելու կամ որոշակի հիվանդություններից ձերբազատվելու համար: Պահքը չի սահմանափակվում միայն կենդանական սննդից հրաժարումով. այն առաջին հերթին հոգեկան ու բարոյական ամեն տեսակի ախտերից ու մոլություններից, մեղանչական մտքերից, խոսքերից ու գործերից մաքրվելն է, զղջմամբ ու ապաշխարությամբ աստվածահաճո և առաքինի կյանքին դառնալը: Պահոց շրջանում կարևոր է հոգևոր շնորնհների ու հատկապես եղբայրասիրության մեջ զորանալը, քանի որ, ինչպես Եզնիկ Կողբացին է ասում. ՙՄեկը կարող է կենդանու միս չուտել, բայց անընդհատ իր եղբոր միսը ծամել՚: Այս պարագային կարևոր է նաև մեկ այլ ծայրահեղությունից զգուշանալը. պահք պահելը չպետք է պատճառ դառնա պահեցողության մեջ տկարացող մեր եղբայրակցին դատելու. ՙՈվ ուտում է, թող չարհամարհի նրան, ով չի ուտում, իսկ ով չի ուտում, թող չդատի նրան, ով ուտում է՚ (Հռոմ.14:3):
     Պահքի կարևորությունը առավել հարազատորեն  ըմբռնելու համար պիտի ընդգծենք այն հանգամանքը, որ այն օրինադրվել է դեռևս դրախտում, և Աստծու կողմից մարդուն տրված առաջին պատվիրանը եղել է հենց պահք պահելը. ՙԴրախտում ամէն ծառի պտուղներից կարող ես ուտել, բայց բարու եւ չարի գիտութեան ծառից մի կերեք, որովհետեւ այն օրը, երբ ուտէք դրանից, մահկահացու կդառնաք՚ (Ծննդ.2:16-17):
     Ի տարբերություն այլ եկեղեցիների, որոնք պարզապես թվակարգում են Մեծ պահքի 7 կիրակիները, Հայաստանյայց եկեղեցին սուրբգրային հիմք ունեցող յուրահատուկ անուններով ու խորհուրդներով է օժտել դրանք, որով նրանք կազմել են խորհրդանշական մի շղթա` արտացոլելով մարդու դրախտային կյանքի, պատվիրանազանցության ու անկման, աստվածորոնողության և աստվածային նախախնամությամբ փրկագործության ողջ ընթացքը:
     Պահքերի (բացառությամբ օրապահքերի) նախորդ օրերը կոչվում են ՙբարեկենդան՚, իսկ Մեծ Պահքին նախորդում է Բուն Բարեկենդանը: Բարի կենդանություն, այսինքն` բարի, անհոգ և երջանիկ կյանք. այս իմաստն է ամփոփված ՙբարեկենդան՚ անվան մեջ, որ առավելագույնս արտահայտված ենք տեսնում Բուն Բարեկենդանի խորհրդում, որը Մեծ Պահքի առաջին կիրակին է և պատկերում է մարդու դրախտային երանավետ կյանքը: Այս խորհուրդը երևում է անգամ սննդի օգտագործման մեջ, քանի որ Բուն Բարեկենդանը կենդանական և ճոխ ուտելիքներ գործածելու վերջին օրն է: Մեծ պահքի երկրորդ կիրակին կոչվում է Արտաքսման և խորհրդանշում է մարդու` դրախտից արտաքսվելը և Աստծո տեսությունից զրկվելը: Հենց սա է խորհրդանշում ողջ Մեծ Պահքի շրջանում եկեղեցիների վարագույրների փակ մնալը և Ս. Հաղորդությունից հավատացյալների անմասն մնալը: Երրորդ կիրակին կոչվում է Անառակի և մատնանշում է առ Աստված դառնալու և կորուսյալ դրախտը գտնելու կարեվորագույն նախապայմանը` ապաշխարանքը: Չորորդ` Տնտեսի կիրակին, ուսուցանում է նյութական հարստության տնօրինման կերպի դերը հավիտենական փրկության կամ կորստյան մեջ: Հինգերորդ` Դատավորի կիրակին, պատգամում է հարատև աղոթքի անփոխարինելի նշանակությունը փրկության համար: Վերջին` Գալստյան կիրակին, ամփոփում է Քրիստոսի ինչպես Ա Գալստյան խորհուրդը, այնպես էլ Երկրորդ գալստյան խոստումը:
     Մեծ Պահքին անմիջապես հաջորդող շաբաթը կոչվում է Ավագ Շաբաթ և ընդգրկում է Փրկչի երկրային կյանքի վերջին կարևորագույն իրողությունները` հաղթական մուտքը Երուսաղեմ (Ծաղկազարդ), Վերջին Ընթրիքը, Մատնությունը, Չարչարանքները, Խաչելությունը, Մահը, Թաղումը և ի վերջո հրաշափառ Հարությունը` Ս.Զատիկը:

----------

Ֆոտոն (06.05.2011)

----------


## Safaryan

եթե անձը ցանկանում է պաս /պահք/ պահել, բայց պահքից անցել են որոշակի օրեր, կարող է սկսել:

----------


## Monk

> եթե անձը ցանկանում է պաս /պահք/ պահել, բայց պահքից անցել են որոշակի օրեր, կարող է սկսել:


Այո:  :Smile:

----------


## Apsara

Հետաքրքիր է բացի ինձանից ուրիշ պաս պահողներ կան թե ոչ, կարող ենք մենյուով կիսվել, :Tongue:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Հետաքրքիր է բացի ինձանից ուրիշ պաս պահողներ կան թե ոչ, կարող ենք մենյուով կիսվել,


Հա կա, փոքր ախպերս էլ ա պահում :Blush:  նայի ստորագրությունս կհասկանաս ով :LOL: 
Հետաքրքիր ա էս թեման չի տեսել :Think: 
Ես էլ եմ պաս պահում, ուղղակի հրաժարվել եմ լրիվ այլ բաներից :Lol2: , դե խմելուց ու ծխելուց չնայած առա ջ էլ ոչ շատ խմում էի ոչ էլ շատ ծխում հիմա դրանք լրիվ եմ բացառել :Smile:

----------


## Catarsis

Ինձ համար մեծ պահքը մի հրաշալի շրջան է, ինքնաքննության , ինքնամաքրման, աղոթքի և Աստվածաշնչի ընթերցանության համար: Փառք Աստծուն այս շրջանի համար:

----------


## Lapterik

Հա Ապսարա ջան ես էլ եմ պաս պահում, արդեն 2-րդ տարին ա:
Ինչ եմ ուտում՞, օրինակ էսօր ինչ եմ սարքել, իմպրովիզ, կանաչ լոբին ձեթով տապակած, վրան մի քիչ տոմատ ու կանաչի, մի 2 րոպե  թողնում ես գազին ու  պատրաստ ա սկսում ես ուտել:
Շատ եմ ուտում խավիար: 
Էլի կասեմ հեսա, օրինակ ֆրի, գրեչկա, բայց ձեթով, կամ էլ ոսպ ու տենց...
Դասերին միշտ ուտում էինք խաշապուրի սնկով, բայց չգիտեմ ոնց էր սարքած, հենց պասի համար էր:

----------


## Karina

Ես ել եմ պահում ու մեծ հաճույքով :Hands Up:

----------


## Sunny Stream

Էրեխե~ք... չնեղանաք, հա՞, բայց սովորաբար պահք պահելու մասին աշխարհին չեն հայտարարում (դե, երբ տեղը գալիս է, նոր)... Ճիշտ չե՞մ, հարգելի *Monk*...
 Իսկ առհասարակ, հիմա պահքը գրեթե կորցրել է իր նշանակությունը սննդի տեսակետից... բուսական յուղերով կարելի է պատրաստել գրեթե բոլոր այն ուտեստները, որոնք չէին ուտում հնում պահքի շրջանում` կենդանական յուղով պատրաստված լինելու պատճառով... Իսկ հիմնական նշանակությամբ պահք պահելը գրեթե հերոսություն է, որովհետև ժամանակը վազում է, գործերն ու անելիքները անընդմեջ հաջորդում են իրար, ինքդ քո մասին մտածել հասցնում ես մաիյն քնելուց առաջ, էն էլ առավոտյան արդեն չես հիշում, թե ինչ էիր որոշել կիսաքուն վիճակում, ու հաջորդ օրը նույն պատմությունը կրկնվում է...  :Sad:  Հույս ունեմ, մեր պահք պահողներին Աստված համբերություն ու սեփական անձի մասին խորհելու բավական ժամանակ կտա...

----------


## Monk

> Էրեխե~ք... չնեղանաք, հա՞, բայց սովորաբար պահք պահելու մասին աշխարհին չեն հայտարարում (դե, երբ տեղը գալիս է, նոր)... Ճիշտ չե՞մ, հարգելի *Monk*...


Այո: Պահք պահելն իհարկե ռազմական գաղտնիք չէ, բայց կարիք էլ չկա դրա մասին բոկորին տեղյակ պահել:  :Smile:

----------


## Hay-Qristonya

Mogakan` Lapterik, Apsara ջաներ, կարծում եմ պետք չի եդքան մտածել ուտելու մասին: Ես իհարկե չափից շատ ուրախ եմ, որ օր օր մեր պահք պահող երիտասարդները շատանում են, վերադառնում են իրենց արմատներին, երջանիկ կլինեմ մեր ազգն իսկական քրիստոնյա տեսնել, ինչպես նախկինում:
Ճիշտ է, ես չեմ ասում սոված նստենք, ընդհանրապես չուտենք: Բայց պարզապես պետք չի անընդհատ մտածել, թե ի?նչ ուտել այսօր, ի?նչ համեղ բան պատրաստել և այլն: Փոխարենը, կարծում եմ, չիշտ կլինի աշխարհիկ և մարմնական մտածումների փոխարեն մենք մտածենք մեր հոգևորի մասին, քանի որ սննդի մասին մտածելով մենք այլ ինչ չենք անում, քան հենց սնունդը «պաշտելը» /հատուկ եմ չակերտների մեջ գրել/:
Ես նույնպես պահք եմ պահում և ուտելուս մասին չեմ մտածում: Ինչ որ հաճելի է իմ քիմքին, ես աշխատում եմ չօգտագործել: Պահքը նաև այդ խորհուրդն ունի: Զերծ պահելով քեզ հաճելի բաներից և փոխարենը աղոթելով ու Աստծուն գոհություն հայտնելով, Ավետարան ընթերցելով շատ ավելի կարևոր գործ արած կլինես ինքդ քեզ համար, քան որ ուտելիքի և ուտելու մասին մտածելը:

Հ.Գ. կիսաքուն եմ: Խնդրում եմ ներեք ինձ թերի մտքերի համար: Ուղղակի շատ ուզեցի եդ մասին մի քիչ խոսել :Smile: :

----------


## SamSevan

Բառև ձեզ ես կուզեի իմանայի մահքը մենակ ւտելով են պահում????
Նախապես շնոռհակալութույն!

----------


## Monk

> Բառև ձեզ ես կուզեի իմանայի մահքը մենակ ւտելով են պահում????
> Նախապես շնոռհակալութույն!


Ողջույն Ձեզ.   :Smile: 




> Պահքը չի սահմանափակվում միայն կենդանական սննդից հրաժարումով. այն առաջին հերթին հոգեկան ու բարոյական ամեն տեսակի ախտերից ու մոլություններից, մեղանչական մտքերից, խոսքերից ու գործերից մաքրվելն է, զղջմամբ ու ապաշխարությամբ աստվածահաճո և առաքինի կյանքին դառնալը: Պահոց շրջանում կարևոր է հոգևոր շնորնհների ու հատկապես եղբայրասիրության մեջ զորանալը, քանի որ, ինչպես Եզնիկ Կողբացին է ասում. ՙՄեկը կարող է կենդանու միս չուտել, բայց անընդհատ իր եղբոր միսը ծամել՚: Այս պարագային կարևոր է նաև մեկ այլ ծայրահեղությունից զգուշանալը. պահք պահելը չպետք է պատճառ դառնա պահեցողության մեջ տկարացող մեր եղբայրակցին դատելու. ՙՈվ ուտում է, թող չարհամարհի նրան, ով չի ուտում, իսկ ով չի ուտում, թող չդատի նրան, ով ուտում է՚ (Հռոմ.14:3):

----------


## Dayana

ես մի հատ օֆֆտոպ հարց ունեմ  :Blush:  ճեմարանում ինտերնետ կա՞  :Blush:

----------


## Monk

> ես մի հատ օֆֆտոպ հարց ունեմ  ճեմարանում ինտերնետ կա՞


Ճեմարանի շենքում ոչ, բայց Մայր Աթոռի տարբեր կառույցներում կան: :Cool:

----------


## Lapterik

Մի հատ հարց էլի: Պահքի ժամանակ ձուկ ուտել կարելի ա՞, եթե այո, ապա ինչու՞:

----------


## Monk

> Մի հատ հարց էլի: Պահքի ժամանակ ձուկ ուտել կարելի ա՞,


Ոչ  :Smile: 




> Ինչ է պահքը? Առաջին իմաստով այն կամավոր ինքնազրկումն ու զսպվածությունն է սննդի նկատմամբ: Եկեղեցական ավանդության համաձայն` երեք տեսակի պահքեր գոյություն ունեն: *Առաջինը սովորական պահքն է` կենդանական ծագում ունեցող սննդից (բացառությամբ մեղրի) և ոգելից խմիչքներից հրաժարումը*: Երկրորդը սրբապահքն է` հրաժարումը նաև բուսական ծագման, սակայն ճոխ ու համադամ ուտելիքներից` ընդհուպ մինչև սոսկ աղուհացով սնվելը (Մեծ պահքի շրջանը կոչվում է նաև Աղուհացից շրջան): Երրորդը ծոմն է` միառժամանակ ընդհանրապես հրաժարումը սննդից և անգամ ջրից:

----------


## Apsara

> Mogakan` Lapterik, Apsara ջաներ, կարծում եմ պետք չի եդքան մտածել ուտելու մասին: Ես իհարկե չափից շատ ուրախ եմ, որ օր օր մեր պահք պահող երիտասարդները շատանում են, վերադառնում են իրենց արմատներին, երջանիկ կլինեմ մեր ազգն իսկական քրիստոնյա տեսնել, ինչպես նախկինում:
> Ճիշտ է, ես չեմ ասում սոված նստենք, ընդհանրապես չուտենք: Բայց պարզապես պետք չի անընդհատ մտածել, թե ի?նչ ուտել այսօր, ի?նչ համեղ բան պատրաստել և այլն: Փոխարենը, կարծում եմ, չիշտ կլինի աշխարհիկ և մարմնական մտածումների փոխարեն մենք մտածենք մեր հոգևորի մասին, քանի որ սննդի մասին մտածելով մենք այլ ինչ չենք անում, քան հենց սնունդը «պաշտելը» /հատուկ եմ չակերտների մեջ գրել/:
> Ես նույնպես պահք եմ պահում և ուտելուս մասին չեմ մտածում: Ինչ որ հաճելի է իմ քիմքին, ես աշխատում եմ չօգտագործել: Պահքը նաև այդ խորհուրդն ունի: Զերծ պահելով քեզ հաճելի բաներից և փոխարենը աղոթելով ու Աստծուն գոհություն հայտնելով, Ավետարան ընթերցելով շատ ավելի կարևոր գործ արած կլինես ինքդ քեզ համար, քան որ ուտելիքի և ուտելու մասին մտածելը:
> 
> Հ.Գ. կիսաքուն եմ: Խնդրում եմ ներեք ինձ թերի մտքերի համար: Ուղղակի շատ ուզեցի եդ մասին մի քիչ խոսել:


Hay-Qristonya :Smile:  ոչ ես ոչ էլ Մոգականը համոզված եմ ամբողջ օրը ուտելիքի մասին չենք մտածում, դա հաստատ, ես ընդհամենը ուզում էի, որ մենք օգնենք մեկ մեկու, եթե կան մարդիք, որոնք առաջին անգամ են համարձակվում դիմել այս քայլին, բնականաբար շատ հարցեր կունենան, իսկ ես , որ արդեն 5 տարի բուսակեր եմ և 3 տարի պարբերաբար մասնակցում եմ մեծ և փոքր պահքերին, կարող եմ օգնել նշելով սննդատեսակներ:
Դժվար է այն մարդկանց համար, ովքեր օրվա մեծ մասը աշխատանքի վայրում են անցկացնում/ինչպես նշեց Ձնծաղիկը/  կարող են մոռանալ կամ էլ հուսալքվել և ջղայնանալ սովորական խանութներում պահքային ուտելիքներ չգտնելով, իսկ շատ դեպքերում են սկսում են համոզել, որ այս կամ այն ուտեստը պահքային է, բայց իրականում դա այդպես չէ :Angry2: 

Իրականում պահքը ոչ միայն վերաբերվում է ուտելիքին այլ նաև մտքերին և լեզվին՝ մեր խոսքերին:  :Smile:

----------


## may

Եթե չեմ սխալվում, Մեծ պահքին առանձնահատուկ ծիսակարգ է սահմանված: Կան շատ հրաշալի երգեր, որոնք միայն այդ շրջանում եմ երգում: Ցանցում մի երկու բան գտա.

սա և սա

Լսեք :Hands Up:

----------

Ֆոտոն (06.05.2011)

----------


## Nareco

Կարելի է հարցում բացել. «Ո՞վ է պատրաստվում պահք պահել»:  :Smile:

----------


## may

> Կարելի է հարցում բացել. «Ո՞վ է պատրաստվում պահք պահել»:



Կարելի է, բայց երևի խմբագրված տարբերակով. <<Պահք պահում եք?>>.

Հ.Գ. Չնայած այդ մասին հայտարարել լավ չէ :Think:

----------


## Nareco

> Կարելի է, բայց երևի խմբագրված տարբերակով. <<Պահք պահում եք?>>.
> 
> Հ.Գ. Չնայած այդ մասին հայտարարել լավ չէ


 Ըստ իս սա հայտարարել չէ, ուղղակի հետաքրքիր է իմանալ, զուտ սոցիոլոգիական տեսանկյունից, քանի տոկոս են կազմում «պահողներն» ու «չպահողները»: :Xeloq:

----------

may (18.02.2009)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Ես պահք չեմ  պահում,չգիտեմ էլ երբա լինում  :Sad:  ամոթա՞... առանձնապես հավատացյալ չեմ,երևի դրա համար:
Բայց ողջունում եմ բոլոր պահողներին,դա առաջին հերթին մաքրում է օրգանիզմը:Տարին մի անգամ կարելի է:  :Smile:

----------


## may

> Ես պահք չեմ  պահում,չգիտեմ էլ երբա լինում


Եթե չեմ սխալվում, փետրվարի 22-ից է սկսվում:

----------


## Nareco

> Եթե չեմ սխալվում, փետրվարի 22-ից է սկսվում:


Փետրվարի 23-ից: 22-ին Բուն Բարեկենդանն է:  Ճիշտ ես, մարդ կա Բարեկենդանից է սկսում, բայց Մեծի Պահոց օր է համարվում Բարեկենդանի հաջորդ երկուշաբթին, որն ընկնում է փետրվարի 23-ը:

----------

may (18.02.2009), Monk (18.02.2009), StrangeLittleGirl (18.02.2009)

----------


## may

> Փետրվարի 23-ից: 22-ին Բուն Բարեկենդանն է:  Ճիշտ ես, մարդ կա Բարեկենդանից է սկսում, բայց Մեծի Պահոց օր է համարվում Բարեկենդանի հաջորդ երկուշաբթին, որն ընկնում է փետրվարի 23-ը:


Ես նկատի ունեի 22-ի երեկոյան, երբ որ եկեղեցական օրը փոխվում է :LOL:

----------


## Monk

> Փետրվարի 23-ից: 22-ին Բուն Բարեկենդանն է:  Ճիշտ ես, մարդ կա Բարեկենդանից է սկսում, բայց Մեծի Պահոց օր է համարվում Բարեկենդանի հաջորդ երկուշաբթին, որն ընկնում է փետրվարի 23-ը:


Նման մարդ էլ կա, որ Բուն Բարեկենդանի օրվանից է սկսում պահք պահել?  :Shok: 



> Ես նկատի ունեի 22-ի երեկոյան, երբ որ եկեղեցական օրը փոխվում է


Հա, բայց օրը փոխվում է ծիսական առումով, իսկ սննդինը հաջորդ օրվանից է սկսվում:  :Smile:

----------

may (18.02.2009)

----------


## Nareco

> Նման մարդ էլ կա, որ Բուն Բարեկենդանի օրվանից է սկսում պահք պահել? 
> 
> Հա, բայց օրը փոխվում է ծիսական առումով, իսկ սսնդինը հաջորդ օրվանից է սկսվում:


Ահա  :Smile:   22-ի ժամը 18:00-ից հետո սկսում են պահքը:

----------

may (18.02.2009)

----------


## Monk

> Ահա   22-ի ժամը 18:00-ից հետո սկսում են պահքը:


Փաստորեն may-ի ասած սկզբունքով:  :Smile:

----------

may (18.02.2009)

----------


## may

> Նման մարդ էլ կա, որ Բուն Բարեկենդանի օրվանից է սկսում պահք պահել? 
> 
> Հա, բայց օրը փոխվում է ծիսական առումով, իսկ սսնդինը հաջորդ օրվանից է սկսվում:


Դե ես նկատի ունեի ծիսական պահքը :LOL: 

Չէ, իրականում լավ չէի հիշում օրը, մնացածը կատակախառն ինքնաարդարացում էր:

Հ.Գ. Համ էլ երեկոյան միս ուտելը լավ չէ:

----------

Monk (18.02.2009), Nareco (18.02.2009)

----------


## may

Մի հարց ունեմ.

Եթե Մեծ պահքին մեկը տարեդարձ ունի, թույլատրվում է այն նշել, թե ոչ?

----------


## Monk

> Մի հարց ունեմ.
> 
> Եթե Մեծ պահքին մեկը տարեդարձ ունի, թույլատրվում է այն նշել, թե ոչ?


Եթ ամենախիստ չափանիշներով չմոտենանք, ապա կարելի է, միայն թե պետք է զգույշ լինել, որ պահք պահողները չխախտեն պահքը: Մեկ էլ որ շատ բուռն չնշվի, ասենք` չխմեն հարբեն:  :Smile:

----------

may (13.03.2009)

----------


## yerevanci

Հայ  Առաքելական  եկեղեցին  վաղվանից,  արդեն  այսօրվանից  սկսում  է  Մեծ  Պահոց  շրջանը

----------

Moonwalker (07.03.2011)

----------


## Sophie

> Հայ  Առաքելական  եկեղեցին  վաղվանից,  արդեն  այսօրվանից  սկսում  է  Մեծ  Պահոց  շրջանը


Այսինքն չհասկացա վաղվանից թե՞ այսօրվանից: Միգուցե երեկոյիցա՞ սկսվում:

----------


## yerevanci

> Այսինքն չհասկացա վաղվանից թե՞ այսօրվանից: Միգուցե երեկոյիցա՞ սկսվում:


եկեղեցական  օրացույցով  երեկ   ժամը  վեցից,  իսկ  սովորաբար  այսօր  առավոտվանից

----------


## Sophie

Ճիշտ է՞, որ Զատիկի օրը փոխվել է: Ասում են փոխել են 17 ին որ Եղեռնի հետ չհամնկնի:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ճիշտ է՞, որ Զատիկի օրը փոխվել է: Ասում են փոխել են 17 ին որ Եղեռնի հետ չհամնկնի:


*Այս տարի մարտի 7-ից սկսվում է Մեծ Պահքի շրջանը: Այն տեւում է 48 օր` Բուն Բարեկենդանից մինչեւ Ս. Հարության (Զատկի) տոնի նախօրեն: Այս տարի Ս. Հարության տոնը կնշվի ապրիլի 24-ին:*

----------


## Sophie

> *Այս տարի մարտի 7-ից սկսվում է Մեծ Պահքի շրջանը: Այն տեւում է 48 օր` Բուն Բարեկենդանից մինչեւ Ս. Հարության (Զատկի) տոնի նախօրեն: Այս տարի Ս. Հարության տոնը կնշվի ապրիլի 24-ին:*


Հա ի՞նչ սա երբվա՞ տեղեկություն է: Եթե վաղուցվա է ես էլ գիտեի դրա մասին, դրա համար գրել էի *փոխվել* է: Ուզում եմ իմանալ այս որոշումը փոխվել է թե ոչ:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Հա ի՞նչ սա երբվա՞ տեղեկություն է: Եթե վաղուցվա է ես էլ գիտեի դրա մասին, դրա համար գրել էի *փոխվել* է: Ուզում եմ իմանալ այս որոշումը փոխվել է թե ոչ:


Ոչ, դա հին ինֆորմացիա է:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Հա ի՞նչ սա երբվա՞ տեղեկություն է: Եթե վաղուցվա է ես էլ գիտեի դրա մասին, դրա համար գրել էի *փոխվել* է: Ուզում եմ իմանալ այս որոշումը փոխվել է թե ոչ:


Սա ոչ մի փոփոխության չի՛ ենթարկվել:

*http://www.araratian-tem.am/qpage.php?id=121*

----------


## yerevanci

> Ճիշտ է՞, որ Զատիկի օրը փոխվել է: Ասում են փոխել են 17 ին որ Եղեռնի հետ չհամնկնի:


Եկեղեցական օրացույցի հաշվարկները փոփոխության չեն ենթարկվում, պարզապես այս տարի Սուրբ Զատիկը համընկել է Եղեռնի օրվա հետ, ու միգուցե դա էլ իր խորհուրդ ունի

----------


## Gayl

> Եկեղեցական օրացույցի հաշվարկները փոփոխության չեն ենթարկվում, պարզապես այս տարի Սուրբ Զատիկը համընկել է Եղեռնի օրվա հետ, ու միգուցե դա էլ իր խորհուրդ ունի


Ի՞նչ խորհուրդ  :Shok:

----------


## yerevanci

> Ի՞նչ խորհուրդ


չեմ  կարող  ասել,  դրա  համար  էլ  գրել  եմ  միգուցե,  բայց  որ  Մեծ  տոնը  համընկել  է  Եղեռնի  օրվա  հետ,  կարելի  է  ենթադրել,  որ  այդ  ուղղությամբ  հնարավոր   են  նկատելի  դրական  տեղաշարժեր, չնայած  սովորաբար,  նման դեպքերի չեմ հավատում

----------


## Monk

*Մոդերատորական. Թեման Մեծ Պահքի մասին է: Տոների մասին թեմա կա, Ս. Զատկի և Մեծ Եղեռնի զոհերի հիշատակության օրվա համընկնման մասին էլ այնտեղ եղել են քննարկումներ: Շարունակեք հարցի քննարկումը համապատասխան թեմայում:*

----------


## Հանուման

Մի հղում եմ ուզում դնել, հնարավոր է որ հետաքրքրի, հենց պահքի, ծոմապահության, սովաբուժության և հարակից երևույթների մասին է
http://pahq.info/

----------


## հովարս

Պահքին զուգահեռ.

Արդ, ով ցանկանում և փափագում է անանց կյանքին, անվախճան փառքին, թող հաստատվի կյանքի մեջ և զանց առնի այստեղի անցավոր փառքը: Ով ցանկանում է դրախտի փափկությունը, թող այստեղ մարմնով չփափկանա: Ով կամենում է ապրել հրեշտակների հետ, թող այստեղ չնստի հրապարակներում: Ով Տեր Հիսուսին սիրում է սրտով, թող այստեղ անբաժան լինի նրանից՝ անարատ սրբությամբ: Ով աճապարում է մտնել լույսի առագաստը, թող այստեղ իր հետ վերցնի ողորմության յուղը: Ով վախենում է անվախճան որդից, թող այստեղ լեզվով չխայթի իր եղբորը: Ով զարհուրում է բորբոքված բոցից, թող այստեղ իր մեջ մարի նախանձի բոցը: Ով վախենում է արտաքին խավարից, թող այստեղ մեղքի խավարի մեջ չշրջի: Ով երկյուղում է աչքերի լացից և ատամների կրճտոցից, թող այստեղ իր աչքերից չցամաքեցնի ապաշխարության արտասուքի վտակները: Ով սարսափում է աններելի տանջանքներից և դողում է աններելի պատուհասից, թող այստեղ միշտ չհանդգնի: Ով կամենում է երկար ճանապարհ գնալ, թող այստեղ ճանապարհի պաշար պատրաստի: Ով կամենում է դառն ու ահեղ դատաստանի ժամանակ անդատ և անդատապարտ մնալ, թող այստեղ չդատապարտի իր եղբորը: Ով կկամենա ըմպել կենաց աղբյուրից, թող այստեղ մաքուր և անարատ մնա անտեղի ցանկություններից: (Հովհաննես Գառնեցի)

----------

yerevanci (26.02.2012)

----------


## հովարս

Արդ, որդյակ, մի՛ թափառիր այս արեգակի տակ և մի՛ մոռացիր արդարության Արեգակի ծագումը, մտքիցդ մի՛ հանիր քո վախճանի ժամը, և հեռու մի՛ համարիր ահալի օրն ու պատասխանատվությունն ըստ քո գործերի: Մի՛ ապավինիր այս աշխարհի հանցավոր կյանքին, և մի՛ գայթակղվիր այս կյանքի ստապատիր տեսանելի բաներով: Դադար մի տուր աչքերիդ արտասուքին և թող քեզնից չպակաստն սխալներիդ պատճառով պաղատանքներդ: Մի՛ դադարեցրու աղոթքը և մի՛ դանդաղիր բարեգործության մեջ: Մի՛ եղիր հույլ և ծույլ, և մի սովորիր անձնդյուր և փափկակյաց, այլոց մեղքը զզվելի մի՛ համարիր, իսկ քո հանցանքը՝ փոքր ու թեթև: Թող քո շուրթերը չխոսեն մարդկանց որդիների գործերի մասին, և մի՛ բամբասիր մեռած մարդուն: Մի՛ արհամարիր փոքրին և մեծին, խեղանդամին, խևին, կույրին կամ կաղին, հիվանդոտին կամ էլ մարդկանց մեջ նմաններին:... ( Հովհաննես Գառնեցի)

----------

